# 27690



## nyyankees (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a case where the Dr wants to use 27690 and 27690-59 to report a peroneus longus to brevis transfer AND tibalis anterior tendon transfer to the cuboid.

Would the add-on code 27692 be more appropriate or is the fact that it was 2 separate tendons allow a 59 mod? It's a little confusing. Thanks


----------



## RNCPC0709 (Jul 13, 2009)

*27692 is the appropriate code*

27692 should be used in this instance, as CPT guidelines state to use this in conjunction with 27690.  Per the code descriptor, 27690 is for a single tendon and 27692 is for each additional tendon.

*****************
PB


----------



## nyyankees (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you. That's what I was thinking but it's nice to get a second opinion.


----------

